# NEW PSE Bows



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

It is that time of year again... the new bows are either out or are on the short list to be released. I received a few from PSE that I felt needed mention for those interested:

PSE Supra One-cam is 38" a-to-a with a 7" brace shooting 320fps. The bow I received is a deep "blood" red with black accents set at 29/60. It took a total of 2 shots to centershoot and has an excellent feel in the hand with the new Raptor Pro grip. Smooth, solid and very good looking (some of you may be thinking I'm talking bout you, but no!) Not to mention an affordable pricetag of $700 retail, considering it is a contender on the lines it should encourage first time spot-shooters to take the step needed to break lines with a true target bow.

Next was the PSE DS Evo, PSE's new flagship bow. With an all new riser, limbs and cams, the EVO is 33.5" a-to-a with a 6" brace height shooting 345fps. I received both a black riser/camo limb model in 70lbs and a 60lb version in the all new Mossy Oak Infinity camo. At a retail price of $850 this bow competes head to head with the $950+ versions from every other brand out there. Smoother draw cycle than last year's Axe without compromising speed, and a solid back wall make this a very shootable bow. I rarely find a bow that I can throw a rest on and in 1 shot have a perfect bullet hole, but both of them did just that. Check em out at Top of Utah Archery in Logan or your local PSE Pro-shop.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Third on the list was the totally re-designed PSE Brute LT, measuring in at 33.5" a-to-a with a 7" brace height shooting 320fps. This is one of the surprise values of the year from what I've been able to handle. Costing a mere $400 bare-bow and $500 as a ready to shoot package, I was blown away by how smooth, solid, QUIET and quick this bow was. Anyone with a limited budget needs to look at this bow before making a decision - you can't find a used top end bow that'll shoot much better anywhere near that price!

Last is the PSE Bow Madness XL - Redesigned for 2011, the bow is 36 inches a-to-a with a 6 inch brace height shooting a true 340fps! Much like the Brute, this bow was surpisingly easy to draw and has a SOLID back wall, sure to help maintain repeatability when shooting target, 3-d or game. Priced at $700 it is a bow to put your hands on before spending your hard earned wad of cash. 

Pictures of all to follow.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

What other makes do you carry besides PSE


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I also stock the Bowtech and Diamond lines, and have dealerships with Alpine, Martin, Rytera, Browning, HCA, and Parker... The new Invasion from Bowtech and the 3 new Diamond bows were released and are listed on their web-sites now, but I won't have any 2011 Bowtech/Diamond bows for a couple weeks yet. I now have EVERY new pse pro-series bow in stock and have more on the way.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

As of last week I received the new Dominator Pro target bow by PSE. At 40" with a generous 7.5inch brace height it pumps out 321fps. The model I got is the Hybrid cam, a variation of the L6 cam found on the Vendetta XL and XS. I installed the QAD Pro rest, eyeballing the centershot and went to shooting. This bow is taking a bit more to get used to since I haven't shot a 40" bow for MANY MANY years, as well as the fact that this bow is a SHOOT THROUGH riser design, so you have to load the arrow from the back every time. 

First shots were very nice... smooth draw cycle, solid yet not hard wall, very easy to hold steady on target (which is making me think of starting to shoot circles) and very quiet and still at the shot. The bow retails at $1200 like many of the other top target bows from the better bow brands, and I think if you are serious about shooting and like the X-force technology, this would be a great platform to use to compete. Keep in mind that this bow and several of the others in PSE's 2011 lineup are the product of PSE winning the World Archery Festival last year.
Thanks for looking. Pics coming.


----------

